# Do you read all of the posts of a thread before posting?



## Stalker0 (Aug 8, 2006)

Alright, its time to come clean

Personally for me, if the thread has one or two pages I read all of the post before posting my own, but if its longer than that I often skip to the end to stick my nose in it


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2006)

I didn't even read all the posts in THIS thread before posting!


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Aug 8, 2006)

Ummm... No?  What was the question again?


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll read it all


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll read the first few post and the last few post, and then if I have anything to add that is relavent I'll post it.


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 8, 2006)

Moving to Meta. . .

. . . and no I did not read all the posts. . .   

j/k


----------



## diaglo (Aug 8, 2006)

no. mostly i just read the thread title.

for many threads that's all i see anyway


----------



## sullivan (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, usually. Except for this one that is really just poll. Plus it's funny not to read this one. Though I feel quite certain I'm not the first to make the joke.


----------



## jeffh (Aug 9, 2006)

Depends how long the thread is and how interesting I find it, but for anything over two pages, very rarely will I read every post. Often I'll just look for particular posters' names or search the pages for certain key words after a certain point.

When I answer polls, though, I always do so _before _I read the threads they're attached to.


----------



## reanjr (Aug 9, 2006)

If it's more than a page, almost never.

Usually I just go through the posts and reply to the ones I feel like replying to.  I either get to the end of the posts or get bored and move on to another thread.  I did not read this thread before posting and there were only like 8 posts.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 9, 2006)

If it's a long thread, I won't necessarily read every reply, but I do read the first page and then the last page.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, absolutely. If I do plan to post in a thread, I'll read the entire thread before posting.


----------



## Nifft (Aug 9, 2006)

I didn't even check to see if this joke had already been made before posting!

 -- N


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Did anyone say anything?

... Oh, this isn't an ignore list thread? Wrong joke, sorry.


----------



## genshou (Aug 10, 2006)

I'll read every post in a thread before responding, though I might not ready every post after that, especially if the thread devolves into an argument between two specific people in the thread.

I even read every post in a thread like this one that is a question that gets asked frequently


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 10, 2006)

I will, even if it's 10+ pages long. I use firefox as my browser, so I open up tabs for people who I want to comment on their comments, and then I copy+paste their quotes into one page, respond to them all, and submit them. Damn, one of the many reasons I love this browser!


----------

